# Diesel Fuel storage.



## Ur5hittingMe

Hi all. Have found myself in a situation that I am being flooded with a seemingly endless supply of off road diesel . Have been storing it in 325 plastic tanks with steel cages. I imagine most of us have seen these tanks and wondering if anyone has had any bad luck storing #2 in them. They were food grade tanks and I know that I have seen all kinds of chemicals being transported in similar tanks. 
All seems to be well and hopefully they should hold the fuel without damage for several years. 
All my needs are met with diesel other than a chainsaw. At this point I have stored at least 3 yrs of my needs and who knows how much more is coming.
Any info on experience will help. 
I have wrapped the tanks in radiant barrier and stored in a cool dark enviroment in large building. Im sure a steel tank would be better but I dont have one...
Thanks


----------



## ZoomZoom

You're perfectly fine using the IBC totes. I would add a bottle of PowerService to each tote. I use their "Diesel Fuel Supplement" but a Biocide would be nice.

What's your system for getting fuel out? After using one at ground level, from now on, I'm keeping them up on blocks so I can gravity feed into 5-gallon cans when needed.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

Thanks for the info. I feel better now... 

I have both a manual pump and a dc electric fuel pump to get fuel. plus if all else fails, I have hose bids and fittings to adapt to the outlet on bottom of the tank as I definatley dont want to use the factory installed ball valves on each tank repetatively. 

Have already added the supplement to each tote and figure will have to do that every year to each one. 

Have you ever double stacked a full tote?? They seem to be designed for that but not sure if I want to take the risk of a collapse. 

Thanks again for the info...


----------



## Herbalpagan

nice situation to be in! if you get tired of taking in that resource, many of us would be willing to take over the "burden" for you! lol


----------



## ZoomZoom

Ur5hittingMe said:


> I definatley dont want to use the factory installed ball valves on each tank repetatively.


DO NOT trust that ball valve. I've seen too many of them go bad and start dumping the contents. At minimum, keep a hose connected which you raise higher then the fluid level so it doesn't leak out. BTW, tie off said hose so it doesn't drain you tote should it fall to the ground.



Ur5hittingMe said:


> Have you ever double stacked a full tote?? They seem to be designed for that but not sure if I want to take the risk of a collapse.


Personally, I don't stack due to vertical height constraints (and the fact my tractor can't lift a full tote that high). My tote cages are somewhat banged up as well.

Yes, they are made to stack.


----------

